# Gonna make elderberry syrup - any tips?



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I've heard great things about it and while we've not had the flu, I dealt with what was likely pneumonia already this year and still am coughing a bit. I ordered organic elderberries and will pick up some good honey in a little bit when I run out. Any other tips? I've heard 1/2 c. dried elderberries, 3 cups water, simmer for 1/2 hour, strain, let cool a bit then add 1 cup honey then cool fully. I've also read recipes with ginger - should I add ginger? Let me know what you guys think! Thanks!


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't like the idea of ingesting sugars when the body is trying to fight off illness. Sugar makes the immune system sluggish. To me it sort of defeats the purpose of the elderberry - block virus from reproducing, but slow down your immune with sugar... kwim?

We always keep dried elderberry around and just make elderberry tea for a couple of days when anyone is showing signs of getting a virus. Sweetened with stevia.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Even an organic honey? I got a raw organic honey to use for the syrup.

How do you make the tea? Just steep the berries?


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar is sugar. On a basic level it all acts the same in your body as it breaks down. I know some do make the syrup but I just don't want sugar for sick people. Ymmv.

We have a ss french press coffee maker that I usually use, but I have just made it in a pan on the stove. To make in a pan just boil water, put berries in, cover and let steep for 10-15 min.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Don't know any info on recipes, but you reminded me to swig another tablespoon of a commercial syrup I'm using. Checking their bottle, they get juice from 8 1/2 lbs of berries into a pint of syrup= 32 tablespoons having 50 cal sugar included in each. I'm taking a tbsp twice a day (if I remember to do so) so I guess that's like eating a half pound of berries a day.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I think the syrup idea is fine as long as you're taking a teaspoon rather than a cupful.

When we make ours we add cloves, cinnamon sticks, slices of fresh peeled ginger, cardamon pods, orange and tangerine peels - all yummy and warming spices. When you crush and strain off the berries you'll also remove the spices. Continue to boil down the juice for sometime till it gets thick enough to lightly coat a spoon and the temperature rises slightly above the boiling temp for water. Much like making maple syrup. You want to reduce the water percentage to help increase storage stability. Keep refrigerated. 

I've used elderberry syrup on pancakes, in plain yogurt, to flavor secondary fermentations of kombucha, and as medicine. Absolutely delicious!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Our Elderberry tonic recipe is as follows:
1 part elderberry juice [cold pressed and strained];
1 part cranberry juice;
1 part ethanol [95%];
1 part water.

Everyone who we have given some to, and who has used it; has reported that it seemed to speed up their recovery from colds/flu.


----------



## pammygene (Nov 12, 2012)

actually all sugar is not the same. Raw honey contains 27 minerals, 22 amino acids and over 5000 live enzymes. It has powerful antioxidents, it is antiviral, antifungal and antibacterial. It promotes body and digestive health and stregnthens the immune system. It is not recommended for children under 2 years old, but for anyone else absolutely you can use it in medical syrups. To say that all sugar is the same, I have to strongly but respectfully disagree.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Some people are intolerant of raw elderberries and raw elderberry juice. There are plenty of sources that even call it poisonous. We eat them raw with no ill consequences but you should test your own family before making anything with raw elders. Common ill effects are diarrhea, stomach cramps, nausea.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

cathleenc said:


> Some people are intolerant of raw elderberries and raw elderberry juice. There are plenty of sources that even call it poisonous. We eat them raw with no ill consequences but you should test your own family before making anything with raw elders. Common ill effects are diarrhea, stomach cramps, nausea.


But if I were to make the syrup by boiling the elderberries in water for 30 minutes would certainly no longer be considered "raw", right??


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Do you have access to only dried berries? Or whole juicy berries?


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Just dried that I can find now.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

When dealing with dried berries, you are kind of limited in methods of how to go about reconstituting 'juice'.

I have read about possible bad side-effects from eating the stems and sticks. So I run my berries through a juicer and then strain it. So no skins, seeds or stems are included in the finished product. No problems so far.

Since in your case, you plan to boil the dried berries as your method of reconstituting the juice. I do not see why anyone who is squeamish about 'raw' would have any issues.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Honey has been proven to kill infection in cuts, heal burns, and kill off nasty bugs. I would put it in mine as long as it is pure and local. None of the stuff from walmart or other store shelves, find the best you can.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

pamda said:


> Honey has been proven to kill infection in cuts, heal burns, and kill off nasty bugs. I would put it in mine as long as it is pure and local. None of the stuff from walmart or other store shelves, find the best you can.


Yep - I got a good raw organic honey. I'm also going to wait until the berry water had cooled quite a bit so that I don't cook the honey.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Where my sister and one neice live,wild elderberries are abundent in the fall, I am going up there to pick this year, can't wait. Also, mushrooming and ramps...oh hurry spring!


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

pammygene said:


> actually all sugar is not the same. Raw honey contains 27 minerals, 22 amino acids and over 5000 live enzymes. It has powerful antioxidents, it is antiviral, antifungal and antibacterial. It promotes body and digestive health and stregnthens the immune system. It is not recommended for children under 2 years old, but for anyone else absolutely you can use it in medical syrups. To say that all sugar is the same, I have to strongly but respectfully disagree.


I said all sugar is the same as to the effect it has on your immune system as it breaks down. Honey may be good for you overall and may help your immune system overall, but when sugar hits your gut and starts being broken down white blood cells become sluggish. Sugar IS sugar as far as that aspect of it goes.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

pamda said:


> Honey has been proven to kill infection in cuts, heal burns, and kill off nasty bugs. I would put it in mine as long as it is pure and local. None of the stuff from walmart or other store shelves, find the best you can.


Yes it has but that is with topical use.


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

I love adding ginger (and a small bit of cinnamon and cloves) to mine as well. Sometimes it takes longer than 30 minutes for the liquid to reduce by half, depending on the size of your batch. I like to use a potato masher and squish the berries somewhat before I strain them; helps get all the good stuff out. I also wait until it's cooled a bit to add the honey. I make mine in pretty large batches, and will also add a splash of cherry brandy after the honey to it to make it last longer (not necessary if you're giving it to the kiddos...). Keep it in the fridge to increase shelf life (I've kept mine 2-3 months in the fridge through cold season). 
Hmm- that's all the advice I can think of off the top of my head, other than when folks hear you have it, they'll want some, so maybe make more than you'd plan just for your family  Have fun!


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Nyxchik said:


> I love adding ginger (and a small bit of cinnamon and cloves) to mine as well. Sometimes it takes longer than 30 minutes for the liquid to reduce by half, depending on the size of your batch. I like to use a potato masher and squish the berries somewhat before I strain them; helps get all the good stuff out. I also wait until it's cooled a bit to add the honey. I make mine in pretty large batches, and will also add a splash of cherry brandy after the honey to it to make it last longer (not necessary if you're giving it to the kiddos...). Keep it in the fridge to increase shelf life (I've kept mine 2-3 months in the fridge through cold season).
> Hmm- that's all the advice I can think of off the top of my head, other than when folks hear you have it, they'll want some, so maybe make more than you'd plan just for your family  Have fun!


Awesome!! Thanks for the tips!

Yes, I heard about mashing the berries before they are strained and I've heard to strain it then continue to cook it to thicken it (is that better or should I keep the berries in for the whole time?). I was thinking to allow it to cool a bit before adding the honey because I don't want to "cook" the honey but leave it as raw as possible. I know to keep it in the fridge (I'd be afraid to leave anything out) and I'm looking forward to having some to try!! I'm going to make it tomorrow since I'm home all day.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I don't want to frighten you; but be sure the berries you have are Elderberries and not poke salet berries. Add some Echinacea "root" to the mix while simmering it (before adding honey) and you have a boost to your immune system.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> I don't want to frighten you; but be sure the berries you have are Elderberries and not poke salet berries. Add some Echinacea "root" to the mix while simmering it (before adding honey) and you have a boost to your immune system.


I ordered them from https://www.sunburstsuperfoods.com/ We had no local sources of it that weren't quite a drive.


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Annsni said:


> Yes, I heard about mashing the berries before they are strained and I've heard to strain it then continue to cook it to thicken it (is that better or should I keep the berries in for the whole time?).


I keep mine in the whole time; by the time it reduces by half, the honey thickens it enough for me. I'm not sure the ratio of liquid to honey you'll be using, but I normally do about 1:4. 
And yes, that's great about letting it cool a bit before adding the honey, just make sure it's still warm so it will mix well. Warm to the touch won't damage the honey at all.

Let us know how it turns out!
~nyx


----------

